# Applying window film



## shan2themax (Jun 25, 2009)

So, I am a hot blooded chick... I cant stand to be warmer than 68 degrees and my heatpump on 90 degree days just doesnt cut it.... not to mention I cant sleep when I am warmer than that... so.... long story long...(lol) after 2 weeks before surgery on May 21 up until now.... I have not slept for more than four hours at a time without being awake for 8 afterwards..... so last night, I finally got the bright idea to put the window AC unit in, in the bedroom, it was cooling nicely, and I had to be anal retentive and put cardboard up at either side.... so as I was putting up the cardboard I pushed a little too hard, knocked the window unit out and destroyed it.... after crying for an hour ( I know it was silly, but I was miserably hot)... I just went to bed...... 
which brings me to today..... or actually yesterday since it is 145 in the morning.... I went to lowes and bought window film for the front of the house... it gets direct sunlight from 6am until about5 or 6 pm...... so, I put the film on 3 of the 4 front windows tonight... and I will try to put it on the storm door tomorrow hopefully.  As for the fourth window, well it has a crack in it and the window film box says not to put it on a window with a crack.....
So anyways, it was an adventure on the first two but the third was done in 22 seconds... literally.
As for tomorrow, I am gonna scrub the windows where they meet the drywall really really well and recaulk all of them....  maybe that will help!  I am gonna try to upload a picture....

And if you have never bought this stuff before it is EXPENSIVE!!! but... it does qualify for a tax credit.... lol i got the 3' wide X15 foot long section and it was 35.00 per box, that was enough for 3 35x56 windows plus a little left over.

Ignore the junk in the backgrond please...!!!! lol


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 25, 2009)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT LOOSING THE WINDOW UNIT...I'M SURE IT WAS LOVED.
But on the bright side, there is some new unit looking for a home.
Nice job on the window film....new business?

Hope it lowers your utility bill.


----------



## shan2themax (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, I told my son last night he could do this on this side..... he said... uhhh, I dont think so... lol..

It wasnt all that bad after we got the hang of it.. I would love for it to reduce utilities as my average is 180$ a month, but if It will just help the heatpump cool it off another 4-5 degrees I will be ecstatic!!!!


----------



## onecrazyfoo4u (Jul 9, 2009)

Is this that Gila titanium film from Lowes?  The one that blocked the most sun?  Did you put it on the inside or outside?  

Just wondering if I should do this also.  Have you noticed any big benefits from it?  And is it noticeable, can you see the film on the windows?  Thanks!


----------



## shan2themax (Jul 9, 2009)

onecrazyfoo4u said:


> Is this that Gila titanium film from Lowes?  The one that blocked the most sun?  Did you put it on the inside or outside?
> 
> Just wondering if I should do this also.  Have you noticed any big benefits from it?  And is it noticeable, can you see the film on the windows?  Thanks!



Yes it is the film from lowes, you put it on the interior of the window, it is noticeable from the outside, it does make some difference, but I havent been home enough lately to be able to tell how much of a difference.

From the outside it looks as though you have screens that are a heavier gage.  I will try to take a picture from outside tomorrow and put it up so you can maybe see what I am talking about.


----------



## shan2themax (Jul 20, 2009)

ok, So, I am 10 days late with the picture... sometimes, I have no excuse other than to just say... I suck at life on occasion.  With that said..... here is the picture from outside of the front windows.


----------



## onecrazyfoo4u (Jul 20, 2009)

Haha, no worries.  So did you get the mirrored finish, or is that just the regular clear finish?  Have you noticed any blurryness or anything that makes it harder to see out of?  Any notice on the temperature difference?  Just trying to see if it'll be worth it to do at all, since the film is kind of pricey.  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## shan2themax (Jul 20, 2009)

It doesnt have a mirrored finish but it does reflect alot!  I have noticed a difference in the temps, and it does block ALOT of sunshine.  I have to turn the lights on in this room during the day.  It isnt blurry or hard to see out of.... Just looks tinted.


----------

